# "Suche" bei Office 2007 Hilfe geht nicht mehr



## Loveboat (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Hilfe von Office 2007 (Home and Student). unter WinXP SP3.

Das Hilfe-Fenster öffnet sich wie gewohnt sobald F1 gedrückt wird, die vorgeschlagenen Themen kann ich zwar auch anklicken, aber wenn ich speziell nach etwas suchen möchte, ist das leider nicht mehr möglich da das "Eingabefeld" sowie der "Suchen"-Button ausgegraut sind, also wie deaktiviert.

Frage: Wie bekomme ich das wieder aktiviert


Wäre super wenn mir hier jemand helfen kann, eine Reparatur habe ich schon gemacht, ohne erfolg. Eine Neuinstallation vom Office habe ich noch nicht getätigt.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## chrismah (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Loveboat,

mit dem gleichen Problem hab ich mich auch länger rumgeschlagen, aber nach einiger Sucherei eine Lösung gefunden:

es gibt im Profil-Pfad *C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USERNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\CLView*  eine Datei *toolbars.dat*

Wenn du diese durch Löschen ausser Betrieb nimmst, ist sowohl die Engabe im Suchfeld möglich, wie auch der Suche-Button wieder aktiv.

Eventuell existiert die toolbars.dat noch unter USERNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\OIS, wo sie auch umbenannt oder verschoben oder gelöscht werden kann.


----------



## Loveboat (4. März 2010)

Hi, danke für die Info. Werde ich mal nachschauen.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------

